# No Common Courtesy



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Time to vent a little. I loaned my truck out to a neighbor friend that want to get a load of landscaping rocks for his yard.
Ya, your probably already thinking.... Oh no, that can't be good! lol

Well, I did find out that my new air suspension bags will do just fine for my camp trailer. My neighbor told me that he put 3,800 lbs. of gravel in the bed of my 1/2 ton.:shock: Good thing I have brand new 10 ply tires or he probably would have blown them out.
If that wasn't bad enough, he never replaced any of the gas he used and he left my ignition key turned on. Now I have a dead battery. 
Good grief, some people have no common courtesy!

Thanks for letting me vent.
I'm sure nobody else has ever felt used like this before.;-)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, now that is something else...:shock:


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

No common sense either!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

::car::car::
:My main vent is that I am sick and tired of going up I-15 with the cruise at 81-82 miles per hour, and getting passed like I'm standing still all day. A bunch of them talking on their phones. 
And, when it's snowing or raining I think they go even faster. 
When the state raised the speed limit to 80, they said they would not put with people going over 80. 
It's no wonder the death toll has jumped up so high. 

What a joke !!!!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ridge, it appears that you and I have the same friends that treat someone vehicle the same way. 

I lent a truck of mine out so that a friend could haul some trees. It had dual gas tanks and both of them were full. When I got it back there was more dirt in the bed of the truck that the trees root ball could of held and both tanks were empty. He did leave me with a case of beer of a off brand. I didn't even get a thank you out of it other than the privilege of sweeping out the bed, filling up the tanks, and giving the beer away. 

That was the last time I have lent out a vehicle.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have tried to teach my kids my philosophy about loaning things. It is as follows:

If you are willing to let someone borrow something you are actually giving it to them.

If you git it back that is good.

If you get it back working and not broken that is great.

If you get it back the same way it was when it left it is a miracle.

If you can't live with that then don't let anyone borrow it.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Whenever people asked to borrow my truck, I would either turn them down or offer to go with them on their errand as the driver. That was a great way for me to control what happened to my truck and help my good friends with their projects. If they weren't good friends, though... I generally didn't bother.

Now I own a small SUV, and no one ever asks for it. :mrgreen:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a mountain truck that close friends can borrow. 
I have a cruising truck that NO ONE can borrow. 

Chain saws are the same way. :mrgreen:


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

As they say, no good deed goes unpunished.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

My kids borrowing the truck through the years has had it's up and downs. My feeling is it should come back a little cleaner, with a little more gas, my stuff put back where it used to be and no scratches. 
Last time my son and his wife used my truck for camping she spent hours cleaning it, it was better than a paid 'detail'. She didn't really need to go that far but they're welcome to use it anytime now.:smile:


----------

